# Anyone have experience with an Australian Cattle Dog?



## Balrog (May 8, 2017)

I have got a rough and tumble 9 year old boy who is in need of a dog.  We have a big fenced in back yard (about 1 acre).  The boy is very active and needs a pretty active dog to keep up with him.  Also, he needs something sturdy, but I don't want something huge.

Looks like the Australian Cattle Dog is about the right size I am looking for, are active, and built well for rough housing.  

Anyone have experience with these?

I don't really want a barker, although I am good with some barking when a stranger shows up.  He must be friendly, or at least aloof, with strangers, I don't want him to attack someone, especially a kid.  I don't want a high maintenance dog.  He is gonna be living in the back yard outside in south GA so he needs to be able to deal with the weather here on his own.  He will sleep on the back porch at night.  He needs to be smart enough to remember to go get on the grass when he has to use the bathroom.  Mrs. Balrog will not like poop on the back porch.


----------



## HM (May 9, 2017)

Had a female that was one of the best dogs I've had, had a male that was the worst. The male was night and day opposite from the female. He barked nonstop, jumped on people, and liked to bite tires on moving vehicles, the later being his downfall. 

As a breed I liked them, they were tough and hearty. Only dogs we've ever paid money for.


----------



## HoCoLion91 (May 9, 2017)

We have a Blue Heeler female named Misty.  Bought her as a puppy 2 years ago.  She is everything you described.  Very active as a puppy, curious, afraid of nothing, into everything.  Loves to play rough in the yard.  Favorite toy is a cheap plastic watering can.  she will chew it to pieces.  She stays outside under the back carport.  Very loving to family members but will bark aggressively at strangers.  We have a chain link fenced yard and no one will enter unless we let them. She has become a perfect family pet for us.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 9, 2017)

Balrog said:


> I have got a rough and tumble 9 year old boy who is in need of a dog.  We have a big fenced in back yard (about 1 acre).  The boy is very active and needs a pretty active dog to keep up with him.  Also, he needs something sturdy, but I don't want something huge.
> 
> Looks like the Australian Cattle Dog is about the right size I am looking for, are active, and built well for rough housing.
> 
> ...



I've got 2 cattle dogs,,,, a blue and a red,,,, extremely intelligent, easy to train,,,, very loyal and protective,,,, good with children,,,, our blue didn't bark for years, then, well,,,, great dogs and would be great for your boy,,,, any questions feel free to pm me,,,,


----------



## brownhounds (May 19, 2017)

I would get a female blue heeler.


----------



## j_seph (May 19, 2017)

Have a friend who has a catfish pay pond as well as 2 Australian Cattle dogs. They make their rounds around the lake, play with the kids get belly rubs from the others. Will jump in the pond and take a swim when they take the hankering to. The owner can come by and tell them to do anything and they pretty much will. Very good dogs


----------



## rydert (May 19, 2017)

best dogs i've ever owed......


----------



## Cmp1 (May 19, 2017)

rydert said:


> best dogs i've ever owed......



Was wondering when you were gonna chime in Dert,,,,


----------



## rydert (May 19, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> Was wondering when you were gonna chime in Dert,,,,



I don't stop by as much as I did....had to comment on this one though. I figured Nic might add a comment or two here, but i guess he is probably fishing or off ramblin in some swamp....


----------



## Cmp1 (May 19, 2017)

rydert said:


> I don't stop by as much as I did....had to comment on this one though. I figured Nic might add a comment or two here, but i guess he is probably fishing or off ramblin in some swamp....



Yeah, he's probably out Fishin, which is what I should be doing,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (May 19, 2017)

There is no better breed of dog. This was Elly.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 19, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> There is no better breed of dog. This was Elly.



She was a beautiful ACD,,,, and I totally agree,,,, no better dog,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 19, 2017)

If you look at an ACD, and my red is Lucy and my blue is Sally, their chest is all muscle,,,, and the ears, exactly the same,,,, amazing,,,,


----------



## GLS (Jun 17, 2017)

I ran across this great photo of one the other day:
http://www.orvis.com/s/welcome-to-the-orvis-cover-dog-photo-contest/6335


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 17, 2017)

Little known fact,,,, an ACD's ears were bred to be back on the head so if the Cattle kick them, their hooves wouldn't catch on their ears,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 17, 2017)

Also they were bred not to bark,,,, but that didn't take to well,,,,just come see Lucy,,,,


----------



## Bkeepr (Jul 1, 2017)

Socialize them as pups and they are smart enough to know who to be suspicious of as adults.   They used to be my favorite breed but I switched to Lacy dogs...similar personality but fewer genetic problems.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 1, 2017)

Bkeepr said:


> Socialize them as pups and they are smart enough to know who to be suspicious of as adults.   They used to be my favorite breed but I switched to Lacy dogs...similar personality but fewer genetic problems.



No problems with my blue or my red,,,,, smartest dogs I've ever had the pleasure of them owning me,,,,lol lol lol,,,,


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 1, 2017)

Oakey is 2 years old and the major problem we had with him is jumping on the grandbabies when they would come over. For some he would just get all excited when they visit and couldnt resist jumping on them. In the past 4 months, that has been reduced a lot.  He will bite bicycle tires if we don't put him up.  And he will chase a car down the dirt road. He have to be pro active and call him to us and make him sit as they drive by.  

He is at least as smart or smarter than any lab I have ever worked, and not near as big.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 2, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Oakey is 2 years old and the major problem we had with him is jumping on the grandbabies when they would come over. For some he would just get all excited when they visit and couldnt resist jumping on them. In the past 4 months, that has been reduced a lot.  He will bite bicycle tires if we don't put him up.  And he will chase a car down the dirt road. He have to be pro active and call him to us and make him sit as they drive by.
> 
> He is at least as smart or smarter than any lab I have ever worked, and not near as big.



Got any pic's,,,, would love to see your buddy?


----------

